# Subliminal Messages in Disney movies



## Roxas (Jul 26, 2007)

i was watching Aladin with my younger cousin the other day and i discovered something very disturbing, right as the girl is opening the curtains in one scene, you can hear someone in the background saying "good teenagers take off your clothes". here,take a look

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4piZV5wPrw[/YOUTUBE]

after i saw this, i looked around to see if there was any other Subliminal messages from Disney movies, i found this


*Spoiler*: __ 



if you look at the priest, he had an erection




and i also found this


Disney is seriously fucked up


----------



## L (Jul 26, 2007)

Lets sue, how does 60/40% sound?


----------



## Roxas (Jul 26, 2007)

L said:


> Lets sue, how does 60/40% sound?



that depends, am i getting the 60% or the 40%?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Jul 26, 2007)

okay................


----------



## Kubisa (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 26, 2007)

That's old news you missed a few though


and this one from the Rescuers down under. A chick in the back ground.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

As old as me...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

disney doesn't exist. the actual company name is yensid. it's all a conspiracy.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 26, 2007)

Dmoney729 said:


> That's old news you missed a few though
> 
> 
> and this one from the Rescuers down under. A chick in the back ground.


 
 ...........


----------



## NeonRoses (Jul 26, 2007)

Wrong. The only real ones are the phallus on the castle (done by underpaid workers ) and the naked woman in rescuers.


----------



## Fai (Jul 26, 2007)

LOLZ. SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES. 

Seriously, Disney is really fucked up. I was watching the "Extreme Goofy Movie" earlier and I said to my sister I could have sworn that the part where Goofy is daydreaming during his exam and what he imagines is kinda what people see when they get high. XD


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 26, 2007)

This is old. Comeon. Just like how the little mermaids castle has a penis on it

the Lion king thing is supposed to say SFX which was the sound recording company who worked on the movie. They always put there name somewhere in the cartoons which in itself is subliminal messages.


----------



## K I S K E (Jul 26, 2007)

We are going to fight.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 26, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> LOLZ. SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES.
> 
> Seriously, Disney is really fucked up. I was watching the "Extreme Goofy Movie" earlier and I said to my sister I could have sworn that the part where Goofy is daydreaming during his exam and what he imagines is kinda what people see when they get high. XD


i did the same thing


----------



## SPN (Jul 26, 2007)

Mage of Light said:


> i was watching Aladin with my younger cousin the other day and i discovered something very disturbing, right as the girl is opening the curtains in one scene, you can hear someone in the background saying "good teenagers take off your clothes". here,take a look



Sorry to burst your bubble, but I've already done a lot of tests and research on these and the last time I checked the whole "take off your clothes" thing isn't true. Sorry, slow motion dosen't lie... My sister and I got really bored one summer, shut up.

Haha, I remember the first one I ever found was the "sex" in lion king, lucky for me we ended up watching it in class a few months later and I told my teacher to let me pause the movie at a special part... needless to say my teacher was shocked.


----------



## Belldandy (Jul 26, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> LOLZ. SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES.
> 
> Seriously, Disney is really fucked up. I was watching the "Extreme Goofy Movie" earlier and I said to my sister I could have sworn that the part where Goofy is daydreaming during his exam and what he imagines is kinda what people see when they get high. XD



Someone said that to me too. Wow. Who knew that Disney could do this?? What's next subliminal messages in their merchandise???


----------



## Fai (Jul 26, 2007)

pajamas said:


> i did the same thing





			
				Belldandy said:
			
		

> Someone said that to me too. Wow. Who knew that Disney could do this?? What's next subliminal messages in their merchandise???


I'm glad I wasn't the only one. 

Disney is so sick. XDDD
The Rafiki (Lion King) one is hilarious, with people hearing "Squash bananas up his ass", but I think it is mostly hearing what you want to.

The one that really disgusts me is the one from the movie 'The Rescuers Down Under' with the "Demonic" Naked Lady on the poster in the background. The fact that they admitted and apologised for it made me mad, meaning it was done on purpose. PERVERTS.


----------



## Starber (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, I never noticed any of that stuff! xD


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 26, 2007)

:/ this stuff has been old for a while. i heard about this when i was in middle school...

theres also a beaver shot of jessica bunny for a few seconds in who framed roger rabbit.


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2007)

> Sorry, slow motion dosen't lie... My sister and I got really bored one summer, shut up.



Actually.. one day, me and my ex broke out a bunch of her old Disney movies and we looked for 'em.

And during that scene we turned on the caption and he does say it. "It only captures "Take off your.." though. But he definitely says it.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 26, 2007)

Old stuff, it was all fixed or proven wrong.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 26, 2007)

I remember all of those messages. It was quite funny seeing them for the first time.


----------



## Roxas (Jul 26, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I remember all of those messages. It was quite funny seeing them for the first time.



try having your 5 year old cousin seeing it, he kept running around going "TAKE OFF YOUR CLOTHES! TAKE OFF YOUR CLOTHES!"

i was laughing so hard i though i was going to puke


----------



## Ricky (Jul 26, 2007)

> The one that really disgusts me is the one from the movie 'The Rescuers Down Under' with the "Demonic" Naked Lady on the poster in the background. The fact that they admitted and apologised for it made me mad, meaning it was done on purpose. PERVERTS.



lol, they did it on purpose? I wonder why.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2007)

People get pissed over trivial things at the sametime. Last I checked Sex isn't a cuss word.


----------



## Fai (Jul 26, 2007)

Ricky said:


> lol, they did it on purpose? I wonder why.


They must have been "disgruntled" workers or something like that. I guess Disney likes to incorporate perverted jokes into their movies and see if someone catches them. XD

This isn't really subliminal, but in the Little Mermaid, Goofy and Mickey are there. Also for the Hunchback of Notre Dame, 'Belle' and 'Carpet' (from Alladin) were in it, I think Pumba was there also. How can Goofy and Mickey breath under water?


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Jul 26, 2007)

hahaha. the little mermaid's castle has a penis on it. xD


----------



## Roxas (Jul 26, 2007)

found more Subliminal Messages


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 26, 2007)

Old news :/

And in the Lion King it says "SFX" not "SEX"

I love Disney, first company that screwed with my brain. I wouldn?t be as crazy if it wasn?t for them


----------



## bigburrito (Jul 26, 2007)

i blame disney for how messed up i grew up.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah..saw this already...


----------



## Outlandish (Jul 26, 2007)

didn't they have a incident were they played porn on there t.v show or something ?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 26, 2007)

Disney is the evil.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 26, 2007)

There was also a topless chick in one of their mouse movies.


----------



## Roxas (Jul 26, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Disney is the evil.


----------



## SkankyWonders (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww, I remember those.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 26, 2007)

Real old...you can all see these and more on myspace videos...go to weird videos and look for a vid that is black with red letters that says subliminal messages...I would post but Im tired....


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 26, 2007)

Hahahahaha I heard rumors but never believed them.  Man thats hilarious!


----------



## Roxas (Jul 26, 2007)

its fucked up what it is


----------



## Fai (Jul 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> There was also a topless chick in one of their mouse movies.


Yeah. 

Also, the Jessica Rabbit one.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats the reason why I dont trust Disney Xd


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 26, 2007)

I never noticed most of them, but that Goofy one I did notice while back when I watched that movie again


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow....Walt sure is a sneaky one. XD 
Since he's dead the new owners of Disney keep his subliminal mind fucking alive in his memory.


----------



## TheSilentype (Jul 26, 2007)

haha, so thats how disney does it, how do we kno they dont mesmerize us in their movies too??


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 26, 2007)

10/10 kids in a America seen at least one disney movie or another. Subliminal advertising causes 4/10 to become strippers/nymphos/porn stars, 4/10 child rapist and 2/10 individuals that haven't been caught doing anything yet...


----------



## Fai (Jul 27, 2007)

Dmoney729 said:


> 10/10 kids in a America seen at least one disney movie or another. Subliminal advertising causes 4/10 to become strippers/nymphos/porn stars, 4/10 child rapist and 2/10 individuals that haven't been caught doing anything yet...


LMAO. Disney is partly the reason for world corruption. XDDD

But seriously, they shouldn't have a company called "SFX" that they work with and put it subliminally in the movies when it could easily pass off as the word "SEX". I swear, it's just begging for trouble. And the fact that a _4 year old kid_ noticed it first is worse.


----------



## Neji (Jul 27, 2007)

wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Lenalee (Jul 27, 2007)

I feel incredibly violated. D:

I don't think Disney would have the guts to pull this sort of thing in any of their new computer-animated movies, though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2007)

I remember these from high school. For some odd reason remembering things back at that time makes me feel old. o_O


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 27, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> LMAO. Disney is partly the reason for world corruption. XDDD
> 
> But seriously, they shouldn't have a company called "SFX" that they work with and put it subliminally in the movies when it could easily pass off as the word "SEX". I swear, it's just begging for trouble. And the fact that a _4 year old kid_ noticed it first is worse.



SFX is not that bad compared to the other stuff that Disney have been caught doing. Look at my post from the first page....vv



			
				Dmoney729 said:
			
		

> That's old news you missed a few though
> 
> 
> and this one from the Rescuers down under. A chick in the back ground.



This is why I say that they are alone are responsible for the corruption of America...


----------



## Metric (Jul 27, 2007)

Dmoney729 said:


> That's old news you missed a few though
> 
> 
> and this one from the Rescuers down under. A chick in the back ground.



lmao ownage


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 27, 2007)

Mage of Light said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at the priest, he had an erection



Erm. That's his knee. Go check  .


----------



## Kaminari (Jul 27, 2007)

.....


----------



## illyana (Jul 27, 2007)

I remember the rumours about this but I just thought it was a bunch of crap.

That's so messed up.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 27, 2007)

Are we all forgetting who made this fucking company? Damn.


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 27, 2007)

Makaveli said:


> Are we all forgetting who made this fucking company? Damn.



Uchihas?


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 27, 2007)

wow

that raises a few questions


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

^Like who would Jesus bomb? lol


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 27, 2007)

ah

emos, gays, jews

that who i would


----------



## Roxas (Jul 27, 2007)

The Final Solution said:


> ah
> 
> emos, gays, jews
> 
> that who i would



now thats just mean/racist


----------



## Crayons (Jul 27, 2007)

I only know about the Lion King one.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 27, 2007)

I blame Disney for how messed up I grew up.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

this isnt nearly as bad as when they aired a porn movie during some toddler show


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 27, 2007)

Disney is out to corrupt innocent childrens minds 


Fantasia gave me nightmares. That was seriously scary.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 27, 2007)

I think my uncle is evil and out to get me.

I've been like that ever since i watched The Lion King.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2007)

Old stuff, but worth a larf from time to time.


----------



## kidloco (Jul 28, 2007)

olds news

olds news

old news

old news


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 28, 2007)

Mage of Light said:


> now thats just mean/racist



so is ur sig,

poor trees


----------



## Dango (Jul 28, 2007)

:/

I still think its all coincidence or some crazy shit like that. Why would Disney go out of their way to put in "subliminal messages" when this stuff obviously won't profit them in any way?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 28, 2007)

WOOO Aladdin... wooo


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2007)

About "The Rescuers" pic. No one noticed it before Disney admitted it and recalled it, and no one would have seen it since it was on screen for less than half-a second(unless someone went frame-by-frame throught the whole movie).

Frankly, I'd be more agitated at


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 29, 2007)

Dango said:
			
		

> I still think its all coincidence or some crazy shit like that. *Why would Disney go out of their way to put in "subliminal messages" when this stuff obviously won't profit them in any way?*


Perverted animators that want to brag about fucking up a movie latter down the line perhaps?


----------

